# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΙΕΚ ΞΥΝΗ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑΣ #20590

## range

Ο κομβος ειναι σε λειτουργιά με 2 λινκ , ενα θα βγει με τον sv1ggd 4304 και εχουμε και ενα ελευθερο if για οποιον ενδιαφέρετε. Προς το παρον το ελευθερο if εκπέμπει παραλληλα με την βουλιαγμένη για test

----------


## indian

καλησπέρα.. έχω ελεύθερο if.. εάν υπάρχει ακόμη ενδιαφέρον για link μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε.. δεν πρέπει να έχουμε και θέμα με οπτική...

----------


## range

Ok γιατί όχι την Τρίτη το απόγευμα θα είμαστε εκει εμείς . Βάλτο σε access point στόχευσε περίπου προς τα εδώ κ πες μας ssid κ.λ.π  ::

----------


## tsatasos

> Ο κομβος ειναι σε λειτουργιά με 2 λινκ , ενα θα βγει με τον sv1ggd 4304 και εχουμε και ενα ελευθερο if για οποιον ενδιαφέρετε. Προς το παρον το ελευθερο if εκπέμπει παραλληλα με την βουλιαγμένη για test


Άντε καλή αρχή!

Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο... αυτή τη στιγμή παίζει με 2 λινκ κ έχει ένα ελεύθερο ή ακόμα δεν έχει κανένα ενεργό κ θα βγει ένα με ggd κ ένα έχει ελεύθερο?
Ενημερώστε κ τη wind.

----------


## indian

έγινε θα το γυρίσω μέσα στο σκ προς τα εκεί θα σου στείλω σε pm συχνότητα κλπ....

----------


## range

Το δεύτερο  ::

----------


## range

> Άντε καλή αρχή!
> 
> Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο... αυτή τη στιγμή παίζει με 2 λινκ κ έχει ένα ελεύθερο ή ακόμα δεν έχει κανένα ενεργό κ θα βγει ένα με ggd κ ένα έχει ελεύθερο?
> Ενημερώστε κ τη wind.


Το δεύτερο

----------


## range

> καλησπέρα.. έχω ελεύθερο if.. εάν υπάρχει ακόμη ενδιαφέρον για link μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε.. δεν πρέπει να έχουμε και θέμα με οπτική...


Τελικά το έφτιαξες;

----------


## range

Sv1ggd που θα τον βρω ρε παιδιά δεν απαντάει στα email

----------


## indian

γύρισα με το μάτι το πιάτο προς τα εσένα... σου έστειλα σε pm.. συχνότητα κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## range

> γύρισα με το μάτι το πιάτο προς τα εσένα... σου έστειλα σε pm.. συχνότητα κλπ κλπ κλπ


ok thanks

----------


## range

λινκ για την τριτη


ΙΕΚ ΞΥΝΗ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑΣ (#20590) - SV1GGD (#4304)
ΙΕΚ ΞΥΝΗ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑΣ (#20590) - ?? 

ο indian μονο συχνότητα μου εχει δώσει λογικα πρεπει να ειναι ο indian (#6628 )

με SVG1GGD το εχουμε περασει και wind κόκκινο για αρχη.

----------


## tsatasos

Αυτός είναι

----------


## range

Παιδια με μεγάλη απογοήτευση σας ανακοινωνω οτι το Ιεκ μετακομίζει κ μαζί με αυτο κ ο κόμβος άρα δεν θα βγουν τα λινκ

----------


## ydin

Μετακομίζει μακρια ;

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## range

> Μετακομίζει μακρια ;
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


καπου στην βουλιαγμενης μαλον εντος γλυφαδας

----------

